# New Dwarfs need to knows for opponents



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi, 
I am pitted up against Dwarves this weekend, What do i need to look out for and how will they differ from the old Dwarf lists?
Can someone just bullet point key differences between the books and things to watch for.
I do not want to be caught off guard by the stumpies!

Thanks!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just a couple I can think of the top of my head

ancestral grudge- this is a chance at beginning of game for the whole dwarf army to hate you

resolute- dwarfs with this rule have +1 strength on the charge ie nearly everything in the army book lol

shieldwall- this is a +1 parry save when charged in that round combat,

relentless- units with this don't take ld tests for march blockers

on unit a lot dwarf players take now more so is gyros im finding as they fly straight over your units turn 1 drop there one use bomb then there into your flanks with a flame template gun.

dwarfs in this book im finding are less about expensive characters tooled up but more about blocks of units working in tandum with characters.

runepriests these little buggers grant the unit there with armour piercing. 

that just a few things to watch out for in the new dwarfs


----------

